# المواد الدراسية لتخصص الملاحة البحرية



## البحار الجديد (3 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخوتي الاعزاء انا حصلت على قبول لدراسة الملاحة البحرية ( بحمد الله ) في اكاديمية اوديسا البحرية 
وارغب قبل السفر للدراسة ان تكون لدي مواد كمرجع لي في دراستي للملاحة البحرية 
ارجو مساعدتي في ذلك والدعاء لي بالتوفيق والنجاح 
وشكرا لكم وجزاكم الله الف خير


----------



## المهندس : قاسم (3 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم
اخي العزيز انا طالب في جامعة اوديسا البحريه سنة ثالثه في الهندس البحريه.
واذا رغبت بأي معلومه .ماعليك إلى انا تتصل بي.
واذا حصلت على أي كتب أو اي برامج أو اي بحوث بلغة العربيه ارجوك موافاتي بها لاني بأشد الحاجه إليها. وانا سأساعدك بأي شيء تحتاجه في مدينة اوديسا قدر استطاعتي.
وشكرا


----------



## البحار الجديد (7 يناير 2008)

اخي العزيز اشكرك على الاهتمام 
اخي انا لم اسافر بعد لهذه اللحظة وان شاء الله سأسافر قبل نهاية السنة 
وبعون الله سألتقيك هناك 
اخي الكريم انا حاصل على قبول من اكاديمية اوديسيا البحرية 
ايهما اقوى الاكاديمية ام الجامعة في اوديسيا 
حتى اصحح مساري من البداية 
واشكرك ويا ريت ترسلي *****ك حتى نبقى على اتصال 
شكرا


----------



## البحار الجديد (7 يناير 2008)

اخوتي الكرام 
ارجو الردود منكم على الموضوع 
ودمتم


----------



## Eyncom (9 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم 

اخي العزيز البحار الجديد 
انا من خريجي الاكاديميه البحريه(Odessa Ntional Mritime Academy)
وكما يعلم الكثيرون انا في الاكاديميه البحريه في الاسكندريه هناك الكثيرمن مهندسين ومدرسين تخرجو من اكاديميه اوديسا 
وعلى حسب علمي ليس هناك في اوديسا الا اكاديميه بحريه وليس هناك جامعه 
هناك الكليه التقنيه البحريه المختصه في تدريس السفن التقنيه من هندسه وقياده ولقد اصحت الان تابعه للاكاديميه البحريه (Maritime college of technical fleet of Odessa national maritime academy)
وهناك معهد لتدريس الصيد البحري ولكن لايدرس فيه الاجانب على ماشاهدت

واي معلومه تريدها اخبرني


----------



## البحار الجديد (13 يناير 2008)

شكرا لك اخي الكريم على هذه المعلومات 
واريد اخي ان تخبرني :
هل الشهادة من اكاديمية اوديسا قوية مثل اي شهادة من اي اكاديمية في العالم 
وما هي الرسوم الدراسية التي كنت تدفعها اثناء دراستك هناك 
واشكر لك الاهتمام في الموضوع 
واذا تكرمت ايضا ان تزودني بالمواد الدراسية حتى اقوم بجهيز نفسي للدراسة 
وشكرا لك ولكل الاعضاء الكرام 
ودمتم


----------



## البحار الجديد (23 يناير 2008)

وين الردود اخوتي الكرام 
ودمتم


----------



## البحار الجديد (12 فبراير 2008)

الاخوة الكرام الذين شاركوا في الموضوع 
ارجو الرد 
الاخ المهندس : قاسم
والاخ Eyncom
ارجو منكم الرد اخوتي الكرام لكي استفيد من تجربتكم 
ودمتم


----------



## شريف درويش (13 فبراير 2008)

الي البحار الجديد 
ممكن تراسلني وتقولي اسامي الكتب اللي انت محتاجها و انا احاول ابعتهالك
s_darwish80*************


----------



## البحار الجديد (19 فبراير 2008)

اخي الكريم لاايكيل اللي انت وضعته غير واضح 
اي التكملة بتاعت ال***** 
انا اريد المواد الاساسية والمتقدمة لدراسة الملاحة البحرية واشكرك على مجهودك الرائع 
ودمت


----------



## جمال شلفي (19 فبراير 2008)

ارجو ان توفق في دراستك


----------



## Eyncom (22 فبراير 2008)

اسمحلي عن التأخير في الرد وذلك لظروف خارجه عن ارادتي 
اخي لاتوجد لدي معلومات عن الملاحه البحريه بشكل جيد لان دراستي كانت هندسه ميكانيكيه وهذا كان قبل 4سنوات 
واظن ان البلد تغيرت واسعار الاقساط بدورها تغيرت 
و هذا موقع الاكاديميه وهو بثلاث لغات ومنها الانجليزيه ويمكن من هذا الموقع التعرف على جميع ماتحتاجه ومراسله الاكاديميه من خلاله 
http://www.ma.odessa.ua/index.php?index_uk


----------



## شريف درويش (15 مارس 2008)

s_xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx hotmail . com


بلاش اميلات يا جماعه لو سمحتم المشرف


----------



## tarekkhalaf (19 ديسمبر 2008)

assalam aleykom 
i am a student in the international maritime academy of odessa , i need to contact with someone is studying there i can help you by sending navigation books in arabic,contact me on sweet_lamer*************


----------



## زين العابدين123 (26 نوفمبر 2010)

جامعة جيدة فيها تخصص الادارة الملاحية والقيادة الملاحية والهندسة البحرية والمراقية الملاحية وكلها بالروسية والرسوم الكورس اول سنة 2000دولار
وباقي السنوا 2000دولار لكل سنة 
رسوم الجامعة كلها والاربع سنوات مقابل سنة واحدة في الاكاديمية البحرية في الاسكندرية


----------

